
Introducing Alphachain, the Alphaville initial coin offering - robinsta
https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2017/07/24/2191768/introducing-alphachain-the-alphaville-initial-coin-offering/
======
drpgq
I wonder about starting a coin where everybody on Earth is assigned a set
amount.

